#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  ronde projectie????

## royudo

hallo,

wij moeten over een aantal maanden op een rond scherm gespannen in truss (rond van links naar rechts +/- 2.5 mtr) een video afspelen
nou wil ik graag dat het hele scherm daar voor wordt benut dus ik wil graag rond projecteren. is hier een programma(atje) voor of moet hier een spec projector voor hebben of een spec lens ben al wel aan het zoeken geweest maar kan nergens een goed antwoord vinden 
wie o wie kan mij helpen 

m.v.g roy udo

----------


## MJ

beamers projecteren altijd rechthoekig .
dus pas je beeld aan. 

bv door je beeld door een mixer te halen met een cirkel wipe.

of al je beeld materiaal aanpassen zo dat de hoeken zwart zijn
zo dus:

waar het wit het beeld is

gebruik dan wel een dlp beamer die kunnen mooi donker zwart maken ipv lcd beamer.

----------


## lucken

Dit kan ook opgelost worden met een Mediaplayer of Mediaserver. Beelden komen dan van op de PC, of live input kan ook. 

De grootte van de cirkel wordt bepaald door de Iris functie. De randen kunnen zelfs soft gemaakt worden.

Groeten,

Luc

----------


## MarkRombouts

Als er naast de cirkelprojectie een dichte achtergrond is kun je natuurlijk ook de beelden van achter op het scherm projecteren, dan zie je ook alleen het geprojecteerde in de cirkel.

Al een keer toegepast bij een behoorlijke musicalproductie en het resultaat was perfect.

----------


## BlueConfig

Kent iemand de huurprijzen (ongeveer) van zulke mediaservers?

Wij waren namelijk ook op zoek naar zulke servers maar ze zijn (voor ons) moeilijk te vinden.

----------


## lucken

Mediaservers in België kan u inhuren bij Painting With Light en Arf & Yes.

Groeten,

Luc

----------


## BlueConfig

Wij zijn lijk niet zo overtuigd van die pandora's box. Wij waren meer op zoek naar catalyst of maxedia. Zijn die eigenlijk te vinden in belgie en valt die prijs mee?

----------


## lucken

Wat is er mis met de Pandorasbox?

----------


## BlueConfig

goh er is niks mis mee, maar... ook niet zo spectaculair zoals Catalyst en Maxedia. Ik heb de introductiefilmpjes bekeken van alle 3. En vind pandora's box niet overtuigen. Jij wel? Heb jij gebruiks ervarig?

----------


## lucken

De film van pandoras Box is totaal verouderd en is niet meer te vergelijken met de werkelijkheid.

Bovendien heeft Coolux meegewerkt aan de Mediaserver die in de DL2 zit.

Wij nodigen u uit voor een demo, u zal verbaasd zijn !

Groeten,

Luc

----------


## Nit-Wit

De Pandora box is dus echt wel goed te vertrouwen, mooi ding. Natuurlijk heeft de catalyst wat voordelen tov de pandora, maar andersom ook zeker.

Als je met Barco projectoren werkt kun je Blanking toepassen.

ik je al denken als je weet wat blanking is "ja, maar dat is alleen horizontaal en verticaal!" 
klopt, in de standaard menu's.
D'r is software van Barco om ronde "blanking" toe te passen op hun projectoren.

Alleen waar deze te krijgen... niet bij barco  :Smile:

----------


## buck rogers

Gebruik een videomixer, zoals de JVC JX-SV77, die kan gewoon cirkels snijden.

http://img.2dehands.nl/f/normal/12002941.jpg

----------


## Derf

> Wij zijn lijk niet zo overtuigd van die pandora's box. Wij waren meer op zoek naar catalyst of maxedia. Zijn die eigenlijk te vinden in belgie en valt die prijs mee?



Hi,

Als je een Maxedia zoekt... Er staat er een bij Swing die wordt verhuurd:
Swing Cvba - Uw ideale partner voor een geslaagde happening! of info@swingverhuur.be

Wij verhuren of verkopen zelf geen maxedia's, maar voor een demo ben je altijd welkom. 
Welcome to R&D International NV

Ik zal het wel horen als het nodig is :-)

Btw, momenteel draaien er 4 maxedia systemen op Miss Belgian beauty. De projectoren hebben een overshoot met het projectiescherm waardoor er 'masking' wordt gebruikt om de projectie uit te snijden. 


Ik weet niet of je een dmx aansturing nodig hebt, maar maxedia systemen zijn zeer eenvoudig stand-alone te gebruiken.
Meer info vind je in de manual
ftp://ftp.martin.dk/Controller/Maxed...%202.50.47.pdf

mvg,

Frederik

----------


## lucken

Ondertussen kan dit ook met de Coolux Mediaplayer software. Die een mask toelaat per layer of op de output.

De software ligt natuurlijk in een veel lagere prijsklasse dan de servers en hij kan ook standalone werken.

Meer info vindt u op coolux of spring eens binnen voor een demo bij ons: Audio Visual Lighting

Hartelijke groeten,

Luc

----------


## Frank@highend

Als je eens een Catalyst V4 of Axon (nieuwe mediaserver van HES) demo wil laat het even weten dan kunnen we misschien wat afspreken.
Succes met je keuze!

----------


## Frank@highend

> De film van pandoras Box is totaal verouderd en is niet meer te vergelijken met de werkelijkheid.
> 
> Bovendien heeft Coolux meegewerkt aan de Mediaserver die in de DL2 zit.
> 
> Wij nodigen u uit voor een demo, u zal verbaasd zijn !
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Luc



Luc het is inderdaad waar dat Coolux heeft meegewerkt aan de Axon media server maar dat was meer dan twee jaar geleden, en daar valt op dit moment niet veel meer van te merken.
Je kan een Pandora's box dan ook echt niet met een Axon vergelijken.

----------


## Derf

> Als je eens een Catalyst V4 of Axon (nieuwe mediaserver van HES) demo wil laat het even weten dan kunnen we misschien wat afspreken.
> Succes met je keuze!



Wat doet de axon eigenlijk? Kan ik verstaan dat dat de logic is die in de DL2 zit, ingebed is op een zware pc? 
Doet een axon meer dan een DL2? Wat is het verschil met een Catalyst ?

mvg,
Frederik

----------


## Frank@highend

Frederik,

De media server die in de DL2 zit en de Axon zijn gelijk aan elkaar.
Nu heb je dus de mogelijkheid om je DL2's te combineren met BV een zware Christi projector.
Dus dat je de zelfde effecten, stock content, etc. kunt gebruiken.
het verschil tussen Axon en Catalyst is groot maar dan kan je het beste even naar deze 2 linkjes gaan anders wordt het wel een heel land verhaal

Axon:      Axon Media Server - Digital Lighting - Products - High End Systems
Catalyst: Catalyst® V4 Media Server and Software - Digital Lighting - Products - High End Systems

Groet,

----------


## Trooper

de maxedia is zeker al te huur in belgie, 


doe maar een mailtje en bezorg je de gegevens wel

----------

